# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Snake Id Please - Its a snake from china, green and black

## TexasCowboy1979

So I was watching Swamp Wars and Swamp Brothers on TV... and they both had this one Venomous Snake... Its a fairly new snake that was found in china, its said to have about 500 living in the wild, No known anti-venom. The snake is green and black and I belive it has green eyes..

Cant for the life of me remember the name of the snake.

Any thoughts?

----------


## llovelace

Is this it 
http://rhamphotheca.tumblr.com/post/...chts-green-pit

----------


## TexasCowboy1979

> Is this it 
> http://rhamphotheca.tumblr.com/post/...chts-green-pit


Nope

It is not the "Mekong Gumprechts Viper"

----------


## TexasCowboy1979

Its is also not the Sumatran Pit Viper

----------


## TexasCowboy1979

FOUND IT... 

Mangshan Pit Viper

----------


## jason_ladouceur

is this the animal your thinking of?
Zhaoermia mangshanensis
http://www.bluechameleon.org/Forum%2...,%201000cc.jpg

these guys are truly awsome

lol beat me to it

----------


## llovelace

Holy cow :o

----------


## llovelace

I looked up other pics and, wow!

----------


## TexasCowboy1979

Right... truely amazing!!! 

If I ever go Venom... its gonna be with these guys... Neonate pairs are about $5 Thousand... UGh... bit to high for me.

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Tom Crutchfield has some for sale and there is a video attatched to his ad

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.p...=101&de=843856
these guys get huge and are so cool looking.

----------


## TexasCowboy1979

They are very breathtaking

----------


## Cendalla

Beautiful. Thanks for the video post too! :Surprised:

----------


## mark and marley

wow.looking at that snake is like watching a waterfall.beautiful

----------


## thomasK

wow i cant get my jaw closed by looking at this thread  :Surprised: 

now i feel like its even a bigger shame hots are illegal over here  :Sad:  cause those are some amazing snakes

----------


## CCfive

I saw that on swamp wars as well I remember saying to my wife "if I could only ever have one snake..hands down that's the winner"!

----------


## Saboduh

those are some nasty little vipers there. so beautiful though

----------


## el8ch

Wow! Super cool...

----------


## spballa88

Wow quite possibly the coolest snake I've ever seen

----------


## BPelizabeth

those are some amazing pictures!!

----------


## cmack91

> FOUND IT... 
> 
> Mangshan Pit Viper


that thing is freaking insane :Surprised:  holy:cens0r:

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

> 


That is STUNNING.  :Surprised:

----------

